# Artifact creation rules



## Kerrick (May 21, 2005)

I read this thread this morning, and it inspired me to do some revising of the artifact system for 3.5. I think we all agree that artifacts in d20 are wussified. Granted, they were first written before the ELH came out and 20th level was the pinnacle, but even the ones in the ELH suck (there are only two in there worthy of being called artifacts - the rogue's dice and the codex - and the codex is badly overpowered), and the ones in the DMG apparently weren't revised to take advantage of the epic rules (most of them have caster levels under 20!). I dont know about you folks out there, but when I think of an artifact, I think of something beyond the mortal ken, which cannot be made by non-epic characters.

Anyway, I went back to the 1E DMG and pored over those rules. I had to throw out some things, and revise others for the new edition, but I came up with a workable system. I'll post the outline of it here for commentary and criticism (it's not done - this is just what I've come with today). 

Classifying Arfiacts
  Not all artifacts are created equal, and not all of them are unique. They are, however, always rare and valuable items of great power and varied ability, and are often the source of many tales.  All artifacts, regardless of type, have the following characteristics: 
  Caster level 21+;
  Radiates overwhelming magic (see the detect magic spell);
  If aligned, radiates overwhelming energy of that type to detection spells/effects;

  Each type of artifact has the following criteria, to aid in classification (note that these are not hard and fast rules, but more guidelines). 

_Minor Artifacts:_ Minor artifacts (those items called "lesser artifacts" in the DMG and ELH) are really just powerful, rare magic items that no one knows how to create anymore. While not common by any means, minor artifacts are generally not unique items, though there can be (and probably are) a handful of unique low-level artifacts. They have the following characteristics:

  Caster level 21-25;
  No special powers (but see below);
  Can be destroyed via disjunction; 
  If a weapon or armor, has a +4 to +6 bonus (but must qualify as epic in terms of bonuses);

_Lesser Artifacts:_ Lesser artifacts are more powerful (and rarer) than minor artifacts. These items are often unique, but can be just extremely rare (less than a dozen of the particular item exist); a good example would be a handful of magic swords created by a master smith before his death, or a set of items that grant minor powers apart, or greater ones together. They have the following characteristics:

  Caster level 26-30;
  Ablities as normal from the lists (see below);  
  Immune to all spells and effects from any source short of divine (but can be destroyed by a certain method);
  Can be suppressed by legendary spells like legendary antimagic field and legendary dispelling [home-brew spells];
  If a weapon or armor, has a +7 to +9 bonus.

  Greater Artifacts: Greater artifacts are little more than legends, extremely powerful items that have appeared from time to time, usually in the hands of a great hero (or heroes), who wielded the item for a time before either dying or losing the item (which promptly vanishes to pop up somewhere else in space and time). Such items, while not always intelligent, seem to be able to transport themselves across dimensions and spheres, appearing on any number of planes at random (generally, only one such item of its type exists for all the Primes; if this item is destroyed, it cannot be found on any plane again). Greater artifacts are the subjects of legends, songs, and fairy tales, the goal of epic quests, and the downfall of many a great hero. They always have a long and involved history, and their creation is always intertwined (or attributed to) a great being of legend – a divine being, legendary hero, etc. Obviously, greater artifacts are always unique items. They have the following characteristics:

  Caster level 31+;
  Ablities as normal from the lists (see below);  
  Immune to all spells and effects from any source (but can be destroyed by a certain method);
  If a weapon or armor, has a +10 or greater bonus.


  All unique artifacts have special powers, listed below. Depending on the type of artifact, it gets a varying number of powers, as noted below:

_Minor:_ 1d4 minor benign, 1d2 major benign, 0-1 minor malevolent*, 1 major malevolent (25% chance), 1 prime (20%)**, 1 side effect (30%).

_Lesser:_ 1d4+1 minor benign, 1d2	major benign, 1d2 minor malevolent, 1 major malevolent (75%), 1 prime (75%)**, 1 side effect

_Greater_ 1d6+1 minor benign, 1d6	major benign, 1d2 minor malevolent, 1d2 major malevolent, 1d2 prime, 1d2 side effects

  *If the item has a major benign power, it will always have a minor malevolent power also.
  **If the artifact has a prime power, it will always have a major malevolent effect and a side effect, even if the rolls determine otherwise.

  If the number has a percentage in parentheses after it, this is the chance that the item in question has a power from that table (for example, minor artifacts have a 25% chance of having a power from Table 4).

These are merely guidelines – you can assign as many or as few powers to an artifact as you wish, but these make a good reference. It should also be noted that some items do not fit into these guidelines – a machine with a large number of buttons, levers, and wheels, for example, would double or even triple the number of powers listed here. Powers granted to an item, like weapon or armor abilities, or spells in a staff should count against the number of powers granted to the artifact. Enhancement bonuses to weapons or armor, however, do not.


*Minor Benign Powers*
  Minor benign powers are just that – minor powers that grant a small bonus (equivalent to a minor magic item) or duplicate a low-level (typically 0-3rd) spell. All powers come directly from the item, and have a DC of 15+spell level+minimum bonus required to cast the spell (for instance, a 5th-level spell would have a save DC of 23). Command words are the same as for standard magic items – they require a standard action and provoke an attack of opportunity. Powers are generally usable 3/day, though lower-level spells can be used more often, and more powerful spells (like charm person) should be usable less often. 

_Sample minor benign powers:_ user gains minor benefit (immunity to disease, mind-affecting effects, etc.); can cast 0-3rd level spell; gain +10 bonus to a skill; +4 bonus to AC when worn/held; or +1 to +4 bonus to a stat.

*Major Benign Powers*
  Major benign powers are, as the name suggests more powerful than minor benign powers. They grant a larger bonus (equivalent to a medium magic item) or duplicate spells of mid range (typically 4th-6th level). They are not usable as often as minor benign powers – only 1-2 times per day. All criteria regarding caster level as noted under minor benign powers also applies to major benign powers.

_Sample major benign powers:_ cast a spell of levels 4-6; gain skill bonus of +11 to +20 to one skill, or +5 to +10 for multiple skills; gain a major benefit (can go without sleep for 4 days); gain +4 to +10 bonus to one stat (or +2 to +5 to multiple stats); gain +5 or greater AC bonus when held/worn.

*Minor Malevolent Effects*
  Minor malevolent effects are minor drawbacks, curses that that typically take effect on the possessor after 1d4 weeks, or after using one of the item's major powers for the first time. Unless otherwise noted, there is no save to avoid these effects, and they are permanent until the possessor gets rid of the item (then they can be reversed with a successful break enchantment or greater spell). [Basically, just look in the 1E DMG for examples.]

*Major Malevolent Powers*
  Major malevolent powers are greater drawbacks, curses that take effect on the possessor after using a major power or primary power, or after a set number of uses of such powers, as noted under the power or item description. Unless otherwise noted, there is no save to avoid these effects, and they are permanent until the possessor gets rid of the item (then they can be reversed with a successful break enchantment or greater spell, or restoration, regenerate, or other spells as appropriate). Saving throws are against DC 10+item's caster level when applicable). [Basically, just look in the 1E DMG for examples - I only took a few of these, though.]

*Prime Powers*
  Prime powers are greater powers of an item, effects that are beneficial to the user, typical. These powers grant a great bonus or mimic high level (8th-9th) spells, usable once per day at most (and typically less often). They also invariably trigger side effects and/or major malevolent powers, and so should be used with caution. All other criteria listed under minor benign powers apply. 

_Sample prime powers:_ cast a spell of levels 7-9 (1/day, 1/week, or 1/month); user gains SR 30 for 2d4 hours; user can absorb 18+1d6 spell levels; immunity to energy (one type) 12 hours; gain +1 inherent bonus to one stat (user's choice).

*Side Effects*
  Side effects are effects (generally bad, but sometimes good) that affect the character as soon as he takes possession of the item, though these things might not be immediately apparent. There is no save to avoid these effects; lasting effects cannot be reversed until the character gets rid of the item, as with malevolent effects.

_Sample side effects:_ I borrowed a fair number from the DMG, like the panic attack, the "user becomes ethereal under stress", and the poison touch.


----------

